# Square Enix has "discussed" letting Eidos work on Final Fantasy



## Death Certificate (Oct 28, 2013)

> Final Fantasy is, I think it's fair to say, a little stuck in the mud. Sales of the past few iterations haven't been terrible, but a vocal minority of fans remain decidedly unconvinced by the focus on Lightning, heroine of Final Fantasy XIII and the upcoming spin-off release, Lightning Returns.
> 
> Is this the sort of situation that might benefit from a sprinkling of outsider perspective, to clear the air? Could Square Enix even hand the franchise off to a Western developer, following in Capcom's footsteps? Or would that be a recipe for Lost Planet 3-style disaster? Aoife spoke to Lightning Returns director Motomu Toriyama and gameplay director Yuji Abe for more.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Oct 28, 2013)

No. **


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes, I don't think Eidos would screw up like square do.

They can try.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 28, 2013)

Don't really give a shit about Final Fantasy but it's really one of those franchises that would only feel right if it was done from a Japanese perspective.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 28, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Don't really give a shit about Final Fantasy but it's really one of those franchises that would only feel right if it was done from a Japanese perspective.



Because only the japanese produce stuff on a regular basis that a normal person would require high amounts of LSD to duplicate.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 28, 2013)

Good. It could be a change of pace to give some western gameplay systems and technical flourish to a japanese setting, and tell some of these stories in a new way. As long as the plot is good and characters great. I got into FF for those two things after all, not the gameplay or anything arbitrary like that.

What i would like to see is someone like Tabata or Yoko Taro(lol not happening but i can dream) taking a team to Eidos Montreal or something like that, and they both do a joint J/RPG project with inspiration from both western and japanese media.

That's something i've been waiting for for a long time, and might possibly give the japanese or the western audiences a more open mind on "Japanese" or "Western games".

What i'm proposing is different from DMC in that its not just some western dev team coming in and taking a property and making it "western and modern trendy", but instead a true fusion of ideas that works well.

Agni's Philosophy was something somewhat close to what i'm thinking of, but not all the way there. Its gotta be something imaginative


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 28, 2013)

.... You want moar Xenoblade or that PS4 kickstarter game?


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 28, 2013)

Finally a chance at another great FF.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 28, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> What i'm proposing is different from DMC in that its not just some western dev team coming in and taking a property and making it "western and modern trendy", but instead a true fusion of ideas that works well.



That happens plenty of times actually, Nintendo and its western studio collaborations are pretty good examples.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 28, 2013)

Sure, and is proof that such a concept can work. But SE's schtick is a lot more "japanese", than say Nintendo, who is firmly cemented in western minds. To start with, SE games a lot more story oriented, which could pose a challenge when it comes to Japanese type of story telling and western forms of it, To say nothing about how SE is into Japanese style, and how it would clash with Western takes on style too. But i think its a challenge worth exploring. Kingdom Hearts was a good first shot, but they never followed up.


----------



## scerpers (Oct 28, 2013)

Let them have a go at it. Literally cannot be any worse than Final Fantasy is now.


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 28, 2013)

Whatever as people have said they cannot possible butcher the franchise as bad as XIII and it's sequels that have been released...


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 28, 2013)

Lol that fact se though xiii was worthy of its over universe and spin off was hilarious 

Eidos made Dues Ex Human Revolution / hitman series / and arkham asylum 

If they make a cyberpunk final fanasty it's a first day buy


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 28, 2013)

> but a vocal minority of fans remain decidedly unconvinced by the focus on Lightning


 Whatever you say. I don't think anyone was ever convinced.
I mean besides the waifu lovers.


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 29, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> Lol that fact se though xiii was worthy of its over universe and spin off was hilarious
> 
> Eidos made Dues Ex Human Revolution / hitman series / and arkham asylum
> 
> If they make a cyberpunk final fanasty it's a first day buy



Tell me about it, it was like they hired a guy who was actually a spy for a rival company or something and he was thinking of ways to totally ruin them. 

I didn't know Eidos made those games seeing as I've never played them my self, I've seen arkham asylum and Deus ex being played though and if they did make one I'd be pretty excited.


----------



## Alicia (Oct 29, 2013)

I've always hated the obligatory grinding in games, and FF games in particular have always focused heavily on this. Having a western dev team might relief that deal-breaker for me.


----------



## Alicia (Oct 29, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Whatever you say. I don't think anyone was ever convinced.
> I mean besides the waifu lovers.



But Raitoningu iz mai hot waifu


----------



## Wan (Oct 29, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> Lol that fact se though xiii was worthy of its over universe and spin off was hilarious
> 
> Eidos made Dues Ex Human Revolution / hitman series / and arkham asylum
> 
> If they make a cyberpunk final fanasty it's a first day buy



Eidos had nothing to do with Arkham Asylum, that was Warner Bros and Rocksteady.

I don't really see anything to be gained by letting Eidos take a crack at Final Fantasy.  Could they make a good game with it?  Sure.  But they might as well work on a game and not call it Final Fantasy.  Perhaps it's time for Square to retire the Final Fantasy brand and focus on other games and franchises.

like a real sequel to Chrono Trigger plz


----------



## Jeefus (Oct 29, 2013)

Sales have been bad simply because the games, although built on the level of epicosity you'd expect from Square, just.. weren't as good.. maybe changing things up a bit might regenerate sales, especially if they get the budget, but than again, if they deviate to much from what people expect and love about from the franchise it might turn people off... I'd say it's a gamble for them to produce a 90hour game of that level


----------



## Blue (Oct 29, 2013)

XIII was pretty bad

But XIII-2 was pretty awesome. Made me feel feels like nothing since Valkyria Chronicles and even had fairly fun gameplay.

Also Lightning is mai waifu so u better not talk shit or I'll fite you nerds


----------



## Furious George (Oct 29, 2013)

Why not let Eidos have a go? FF can't get any worse at this point. *shrugs*


----------



## Jeefus (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh, I think Eidos would do a great job, and I would still play the game.. but depending on how much "createive freedom" they're given could turn people away.


----------



## Disaresta (Oct 30, 2013)

they would probably do a better job than square at this point so why not. only quality to be shat out of their ass in a while has been kingdom hearts related anyways.

EDIT: But god FF14 is amazing.


----------

